
The end of working from home - pencilpup223
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-10/the-rise-and-fall-of-working-from-home
======
vbuwivbiu
I'm sure the office would be more popular among employees if it was a place
they could actually get work done in. Give employees proper offices instead of
the distracting open-plan mess. Sometimes home is the only place one can
concentrate.

